# Bumpy Eyebrows?



## _tiffany (Nov 6, 2006)

I posted this on another message board, but thought I'd give it a try here as well.







I have these bumps under my eyebrows and I have no idea what caused them.  The picture is of my left eyebrow but I also have a few under my right.  I've been to the doctor, who referred me to a a dermatologist, who told me that "lots of women" have these bumps and that the only thing to get rid of them is surgery.

They don't irritate me in anyway except that they look so gross!  I've stopped using mascara because someone told me that may be the cause, but I don't think it's helping.  I tweeze my eyebrows (got them waxed once a few years ago) and I don't use any makeup on that area, so I don't know what could be causing it.  Does anyone else have these or have any advice on getting rid of it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 7, 2006)

*allergic reaction?*

That happened to me recently.  Went to my derm and he determined it was a bad reaction to an eye cream/moisturizer I was using.  I obviously stopped using it but I also started taking an antihistamine to get rid of the bumps/rash.  You could take Benadryl. HTH


----------



## n_c (Nov 7, 2006)

Um... it looks like an allergic reaction to something... have you tried not using anything on your eyes for sometime to see if it gets better?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you tweeze your eyebrows (even just the random little stray hairs) in that area? Did it happen after you did that?
I've honestly never seen that before- but since i'm studying for a microbiology exam tomorrow... it leads me to think that some nasty little things MIGHT have gotten into there- perhaps after tweezing? It may have been something on your tweezers, it may not have been. Afterall, we DO have tonnes and tonnes of microbes living on our skin which could've gotten in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hear the microbiology talking...)
It COULD be an allergic reaction, but if you haven't used anything new, it really shouldn't be... Have you used anything new at all? Not neceesarily on your eyes even. This may sound a bit far-fetched, but what about shampoo and stuff? The skin around your eyes is particularly delicate and sensitive, so it is a possibility that though the rest of you may not react to something, that area might.
Maybe you should try seeing another dermatologist though... 'lots of women have them etc' isn't really a very satisfactory response- at least they could've explained it!!
Sorry I couldn't help more- I hope it gets better though!


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 7, 2006)

~Crystal~ If she has been using the same products for a long time then it could be a gradual allergic reaction.  One can actually become allergic to something if its in constant exposure to them.  

Good luck on the Microbiology...I have a Genetics exam next week and I failed the 1st midterm so....ahhh


and yeah...to the OP, look for another dermatologist.  One that doesnt just assume its something that requires surgery without first checking if its something else.  (Like my doctor who told my sister she had bronchitis just by listening to her cough...wtf? take a throat swab before diagnosing!)


----------



## _tiffany (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_That happened to me recently.  Went to my derm and he determined it was a bad reaction to an eye cream/moisturizer I was using._

 
How did the dermatologist determine this?  I'm probably going to go to a different dermatologist and would like to know what to expect because last time all he did was look at my eyebrows for about thirty seconds...haha.

I do tweeze my eyebrows, but the bumps are a lot worse under my left eyebrow than under my right and I tweeze them both.

I haven't tried going without eye shadow yet, but I've stopped using mascara since it seems more likely that my eyelashes would touch that area.

I've had these bumps for about a year now, so I have no idea when they first appeared.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## snackcake (Nov 9, 2006)

I know you mentioned the bumps being unevenly distributed between your eyes even though you tweeze them both, but this blog post might still be worth looking at (http://beautynews.blogspot.com/2006/...ow.html#links). Under the tweezing section, she mentions red bumps as a result of using oils and/or moisturizers after tweezing. The open follicle gets clogged. She recommends always sanitizing the area with witch hazel or toner.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 9, 2006)

It looks like excema to me... But I supposes your doctor would have known.

:-/


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_tiffany* 

 
_How did the dermatologist determine this? I'm probably going to go to a different dermatologist and would like to know what to expect because last time all he did was look at my eyebrows for about thirty seconds...haha.

I do tweeze my eyebrows, but the bumps are a lot worse under my left eyebrow than under my right and I tweeze them both.

I haven't tried going without eye shadow yet, but I've stopped using mascara since it seems more likely that my eyelashes would touch that area.

I've had these bumps for about a year now, so I have no idea when they first appeared.

Thanks for the responses!_

 
I had been seeing this dermatologist for about 6 months and since I didn't have the bumps before and I had just started using the loreal age perfect eye cream by process of elimination he determined it was an allergic reaction.  I took the antihistamine for 5 days and the bumps are pretty much gone.  HTH


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 11, 2006)

I've had similar bumps but closer to my eyebrows. For me, I determined that it happens when I use the razor to groom my eyebrows after I've used it too many times. Another thing that it could be is an indication that you need to get rid of things like your mascara or eyeliner if you've had it for a while. One of my old co-workers had some funky red eye stuff happen to her and she ended up throwing all of her make-up away and the problem went away.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snackcake* 

 
_Under the tweezing section, she mentions red bumps as a result of using oils and/or moisturizers after tweezing. The open follicle gets clogged. She recommends always sanitizing the area with witch hazel or toner._

 
This seems to me like the only possibility.  Definatley use a toner over the area right after you tweeze and wait at least a half hour before putting an eye cream up there.  Try Clinique's All About Eyes: they are dermatologist and opthamologist tested, so your super-sensi eyes are safe


----------

